# Counterbalanced grips - anyone tried?



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2021)

Struggling to reach 90 mph with my driver. I tried my M5 with a shorter shaft & an extra 12g of weight but it didn't really work. I've read that a counterbalanced grip will make the club swing lighter. I'm tempted to try it. You can buy the grips here http://www.adoregolfgrips.com/switch-grips-sgr-standard-grips-black/. They also sell a sample pack http://www.adoregolfgrips.com/switc...ghts-sample-3-pack-8-grams-14-grams-20-grams/. 

I think its worth a try. Funny thing is, they also sell extra light grips which purport to have the same effect. 

Could really do with a session on a launch monitor to try it out but this is unlikely even when lockdown ends. 

Anyone got any experience?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2021)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Struggling to reach 90 mph with my driver. I tried my M5 with a shorter shaft & an extra 12g of weight but it didn't really work. I've read that a counterbalanced grip will make the club swing lighter. I'm tempted to try it. You can buy the grips here http://www.adoregolfgrips.com/switch-grips-sgr-standard-grips-black/. They also sell a sample pack http://www.adoregolfgrips.com/switc...ghts-sample-3-pack-8-grams-14-grams-20-grams/.

I think its worth a try. Funny thing is, they also sell extra light grips which purport to have the same effect.

Could really do with a session on a launch monitor to try it out but this is unlikely even when lockdown ends.

Anyone got any experience?
		
Click to expand...

Counterbalanced shaft maybe?


----------



## flisterseven (Jan 25, 2021)

Has anyone actually tried super stroke grips other than the putter ones? I love the putter grips but I haven't really given the other grips much of a thought. avast driver jiofi.local.html


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2021)

flisterseven said:



			Has anyone actually tried super stroke grips other than the putter ones? I love the putter grips but I haven't really given the other grips much of a thought. avast driver jiofi.local.html

Click to expand...

I have SS grips on my woods .
They are as good as anything else but nothing special.


----------



## Wellout (Feb 4, 2021)

Strikes me your problem is shaft weight, possibly total weight that is is not helping, there is also physical limitation that may be restricting. I'd find the route cause before spending in more money which may just be putting a bandaid over an underlying issue.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 4, 2021)

Wellout said:



			Strikes me your problem is shaft weight, possibly total weight that is is not helping, there is also physical limitation that may be restricting. I'd find the route cause before spending in more money which may just be putting a bandaid over an underlying issue.
		
Click to expand...

Not Shaft weight or total weight, more to do with being 74 years of age, I think. Even with a 50 gram shaft there's little improvement & reducing head weight is pointless in view of force = mass x acceleration. I won't be satisfied until I've tried it.


----------



## Wellout (Feb 4, 2021)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Not Shaft weight or total weight, more to do with being 74 years of age, I think. Even with a 50 gram shaft there's little improvement & reducing head weight is pointless in view of force = mass x acceleration. I won't be satisfied until I've tried it.
		
Click to expand...

Very respectfully, as you have walked far more fairways than me, I think your ability to achieve 90mph is physical, I do not believe adding more total weight to the club to be the answer. Same total weight but with a higher balance shaft might see a small gain in club speed. I hope you find the answer.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 4, 2021)

Wellout said:



			Very respectfully, as you have walked far more fairways than me, I think your ability to achieve 90mph is physical, I do not believe adding more total weight to the club to be the answer. *Same total weight but with a higher balance shaft* might see a small gain in club speed. I hope you find the answer.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm experimenting with. I've got a Miyazaki JINSOKU 50g Shaft. It has a nice penetrating flight but I didn't get much chance to use it before lockdown.


----------

